# New Departure Model D hub - sprocket removal



## Jay (Jun 9, 2010)

Does anyone know how to remove the sprocket from the hub? ....... The nut screwed off clockwise but I'm hesitant to apply too much force in either direction, as I don't want to damage the sprocket or the hub assembly. PB blaster is not helping, yet. ...Is there a trick?   Many thanks!


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 9, 2010)

the sprocket set nut is a left handed thread...the sprocket it self is RIGHT handed threads

chris


----------



## Jay (Jun 10, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the tip!


----------

